# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  27 % نسبة المدخنين فـي الاردن

## معاذ ملحم

27 % نسبة المدخنين فـي الاردن


ناقشت اللجنة الوطنية لمؤسسة الارض والانسان لدعم التنمية مشروع ''مدى التزام الاردن بالاتفاقية الاطارية لمكافحة التبغ'' التي وقع عليها عام2004 من بين168 دولة.
واستعرضت منسقة المشروع ايناس القرعان منهجية العمل الرامية الى مكافحة التبغ بمختلف الوسائل ودور الحكومة في منع زراعته.
من جهته بين مدير التوعية والاعلام الصحي في وزارة الصحة الدكتور مالك الحباشنة ان نسبة المدخنين من المجتمع الاردني يبلغ27 بالمئة ما يستدعي مراعاة حقوق73 بالمئة من المجتمع لا يدخنون، ومراقبة سلوك الاحداث وايجاد قاعدة معلوماتية حول استهلاك هذه الآفة.
وخلص الاجتماع الاول للجنة الى تشكيل فريق مصغر يقوم بجمع البيانات واعداد الدراسات وعقد ورشة وطنية للتحضير لمؤتمر وطني في29 نيسان المقبل

منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## mylife079

شكرا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور محمد على المرور

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

معقول بس هيك النسبة

ما اظن

اتوقع هاي نسبة اللي بدخنو قدام اهليهم

اما اللي بدخنو عنجد....كتاااار...
غير الارجيلة طبعا...

انا اختصاصي ارجيلة....

----------


## The Gentle Man

جد هاي نسبة قليلة
شو هاد
الاردن كلها بدخن

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ياجماعه هدول بخففوا يعني ما بطولوا كثير اولا يعني بتسهولوا لربهم بدري  :Db465236ff: 
ثانيا بغنوا الدولة مصاريف علاج وهاي فائده النا على المدى البعيد
ثالثا بستخدموا العقول الابداعيه الي بتحاول دايما تنقيه الجو بششتى الامور يعني بالعربي مفيدين الله يكثرهم ويزيدهم بجوز يخففوا الازمة السكانية الي هون  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اه يا مها
هذا الحكي للي برا
مش النا يعني
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اه يا مها
> هذا الحكي للي برا
> مش النا يعني


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بتتخوث ؟ :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
شو مالك ؟

----------


## ابن الاردن

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا شباب الشباب عنا هون شكلها بطلت الدخااااان   

انتوا قولوا ان شاء الله انه تخف نسبة المدخنين في الاردن

----------

